# Bandit & Hoover in the Akron Welcome Santa Parade!



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Boy, did we have a blast this weekend!!!

My mushing friend, Shannon Miller, was invited by the City of Akron to participate in the Christmas festivities this year downtown. Last night, she mushed the ceremonial keg of beer (appropriately, from Thirsty Dog Brewery  ) into Lock 3 downtown for the Christmas Tree Lighting Festival. 

She borrowed Hoover to run in lead alongside her boy, Yeti, and hooked up 4 of her other Alaskans behind them. They performed FLAWLESSLY! It was a beautiful event and I sure wish I had better photos, but I was too busy helping to take any really good ones.

My Arctis training cart hauling the keg of ale from Thirsty Dog! 









The dogs all going CRAZY to start running! That's Hoover in lead alongside Shannon's Yeti, and four of Shannon's dogs behind (Tak & Ruffian in point, Kerouac and Jack in wheel)









Shannon's beautiful purebred Sibe, Jack, meeting an adoring fan after the event!









Then this morning, Bandit & Hoover, along with Shannon's Jack and Kerouac, got to ride in Santa's float in the parade.  I am so proud of them for being so well-behaved and calm! They were a big hit with the kids and it was so much fun.

Hope you all enjoy the pics!

Shannon's sled loaded up with presents!









The big float, carrying Santa, his helpers, the sled, dogs, and mushers (me and Shannon, of course  )









The dogs from left to right: Hoover, Bandit, Jack, Kerouac









That's me grinning from under my huge parka. I felt like Kenny from South Park!









And now I'm back home watching adorable puppies grow and trying to relax after a whirlwind weekend!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

What a blast!! Sure is impressive for those pups to handle the crowd and noise of a parade. I would be so proud! Although....I'm not seeing any reindeer antlers on those pups -- don't they need those to fly that sled???


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

We are so proud of our doggers! Bandit was a little clingy, but that was really the only sign that he was a little nervous. The other three dogs were completely unfazed!

LOL - we talked to the Mayor about plush reindeer antlers (I have plenty!) but he said they were supposed to be SLED DOGS, not REINDEER.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL - I think they looked great and I'm sure were a big hit! What a neat way to promote sledding.


----------

